# RO from a dehumidifier



## Alastair (20 Nov 2013)

Hi everyone 

I was just wondering, im looking to set up a small tank for the sole purpose of getting stupidly softer and acidic water than I have now for breeding my paros and choccos, and with me using a dehumidifier due to the condensation from my big tank, could the water which has been collected be used. 
Ive read on some forums that the collected water is of course demineralised????


----------



## Samuran (20 Nov 2013)

I think dehumidifiers produce what is in effect distilled water, but I wouldnt use it in any tank of mine...


----------



## darren636 (20 Nov 2013)

Don't do it captain! Probably full of airborne nasties


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2013)

darren636 said:


> Don't do it captain! Probably full of airborne nasties



Id have thought the filter would have trapped anything like that,?


----------



## foxfish (20 Nov 2013)

There is already a thread on this subject on the forum (good luck with the search button!!) & the answer was a most definite  "no"


----------



## Samuran (20 Nov 2013)

This one?

Using the water from a dehumidfier | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2013)

foxfish said:


> There is already a thread on this subject on the forum (good luck with the search button!!) & the answer was a most definite  "no"





Samuran said:


> This one?
> 
> Using the water from a dehumidfier | UK Aquatic Plant Society



Thanks. That answers that one then


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2013)

You could angle the acrylic top, and have a drip tray at one end? And collect that way?

Or alternatively just buy an RO lol.


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> You could angle the acrylic top, and have a drip tray at one end? And collect that way?
> 
> Or alternatively just buy an RO lol.


Possibly mate but ill get an ro lol. Ill use an acrylic top for this as running a dehumidifier through the night during winter is too expensive


----------



## Samuran (20 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> running a dehumidifier through the night during winter is too expensive


 
What electric plan are you on? That's the only time of day I run mine because it's cheaper to use 'lecy over night....


----------



## sanj (20 Nov 2013)

Is a dehumidifier expensive to use? I mean electricity consumption.

Are you going to cover the tank?


----------

